# Musky anyone?



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone on here interested in musky on the fly? I've been trying to convert my buddies with little success, usually end up going solo. So if anyone would like to join, let me know. I'm up by Cleveland and fish NEO lakes from a drift boat and float some bigger rivers when time allows for the drive.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be visiting my daughter in Hudson 9/21 to 7/5 and would be game for that.I have a 11' 8wt switch and a 9.5' 8wt one hand but never tried for Musky so may not have the flies needed.Contact me if you're interested.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

To bad your not down here in Columbus, I love musky on the fly.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

mcoppel said:


> To bad your not down here in Columbus, I love musky on the fly.


That's another one on the list of things to do is catch a musky with a fly rod.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Well get that rod then, and let's do it


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

It's coming!! If she doesn't let me have it for Father's Day I'll get a dam cabelas credit card!!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Is love to try but I broke my 8wt steelheading and it's not in the budget to replace for a while. Don't think the 5wt is up to the job.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

pafisher, if Im able to go during that time I'll shoot you a message. The 8wt will work for smaller flies, just need a sinking line/tip to get the flies down, type 6 is all I use on lakes.


----------

